# Emergency Response Courses Offered!!



## Susan1001 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello, I am an American Heart Association Instructor. Please contact me should you wish to take any of the following courses: First Responder, First Aid, Heartsaver CPR, AED or BLS Healthcare Provider CPR. Competitive rates and courses held monthly or every other month in Millis. Email is the best way to reach me [email protected]


----------

